# Beifang vom Boot



## Leif (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr so alles an Beifang vom Boot aus hattet.


----------



## HAVSEI (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hallöchen.

z.Zt. ist Hering bestimmt Beifang, aber das kannst du dir ja denken.
Ansonsten hatte ich meistens Wittlinge. Der schönste Beifang für mich, war mal eine Makrele vor Heiligendamm auf Beifänger.#6


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*



HAVSEI schrieb:


> Hallöchen.
> 
> z.Zt. ist Hering bestimmt Beifang, aber das kannst du dir ja denken.
> Ansonsten hatte ich meistens Wittlinge. Der schönste Beifang für mich, war mal eine Makrele vor Heiligendamm auf Beifänger.#6



Hallo,

ich glaube der Beifang ist immer das besondere.
Weil man nicht mit rechnet.
Eine mefo auf ein Heringspartanoster ist wahrscheinlich auch ein knüller.
Das beste was ich im meer erlebt hatte, war aber in einem brackwasserhafen.
Da ging ein 16 pfündiger Schuppenkarpfen auf den küstenwobbler der für Wolfsbarsch gedacht war.
und ich dachte schon ich hätte nen rekordfisch dran.


----------



## Dorschking (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Ich hatte bisher als Beifang beim Kutterangeln Hering, Wittling und Hornhecht und alle auf Pilker, was beim Hering schon relativ lustig aussah als er den Drilling im Maul hatte:q.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Servus miteinander!!!#h

Meine Frau hat an einem Tag zwei Flundern auf Pilker gefangen!
Die waren auch richtig gehakt und nicht gerissen...#c

Und einmal hat ne Frau direkt neben mir ne Meerforelle von über 70cm auf Beifänger rausgeholt!#6
Der Drill war Superklasse!!! Bestimmt zehn Minuten!!!:q
Danach gabs ne komplette Runde Leuchtturm für alle!!!

Frauenpower eben!!! (Die fangen einfach alles...#v)
Hört sich zwar bissl nach Schleimerei an, ist aber Tatsache!

Bei mir hat sich leider außer Seesternen in allen Größen noch kein Beifang eingestellt, aber ich arbeite dran!|rolleyes

Greez


----------



## Pilkfreak (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Ja Moin erstmal,

habe vom Kutter bzw. Boot bislang nur einmal einen Hornhecht von fast 90cm gefangen und ein Kerl neben mit hat einen fast 60cm-Butt gefangen!!!!

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Torsk1 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Bei meinen Kollegen hat sich letztes Wochende ein Stichling an den Drilling vom Schlepplöffel verirrt|kopfkrat .
Sonst Stichlinge beim Heringsangeln auf Paternoster,
Tobiasfisch auf Blinker, 
und dieser Sportsfreund mochte dem Wurm leiden


----------



## Dorschking (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Schöner Seeskorpion. So einen hatte ich beim Brandungsangeln auch schon. Habe ihn mir präpariert sieht toll aus :m.


----------



## Torsk1 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*



Dorschking schrieb:


> Schöner Seeskorpion.


Jetzt weis ich auch wieder wie das Ding heißt|rolleyes , Danke#h


----------



## Tyron (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Tja, Beifang vom Boot...

Ich bezieh mich jetzt einfach mal aufs Pilken:

In Norwegen ist das natürlich immer so ne Sache, weil dort ja eig alles auf den Pilker gehen kann. Als Beifang bei mir dort würde ich aber nen Rochen bei meinem ersten Norge-Urlaub bezeichnen, oder 2 Dornhaie bei meinem letzten Norge-Urlaub...

In Deutschland sind mir an meinen Pilk komischerweise bisher nur vom Kleinbootangeln vor Fehmarn Beifänge "gelungen".
Dazu zählten Hornis, mal n schöner Hering, auch mal ne große Scholle...Als nächstes wünsch ich mir ne MeFo


----------



## HAVSEI (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*



> Das beste was ich im meer erlebt hatte, war aber in einem brackwasserhafen.
> Da ging ein 16 pfündiger Schuppenkarpfen auf den küstenwobbler der für Wolfsbarsch gedacht war.
> und ich dachte schon ich hätte nen rekordfisch dran.


 
..........Wolfsbarsch mit 16Pfd??? Das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.#6
Was außergewöhliches, von dem ich leider nur Fotos gesehen habe, war auch noch ein 14kg Lachs vor Rügen auf dem Kutter meines Vertrauens in Sassnitz. Er biss auf Pilker beim Einholen. Nach Auskunft vom Kapitän Jürgen, hat der ganze Drill wohl 20min gedauert. Und wer hat ihn gefangen??? Der Erzieher einer Jugendgruppe beim Ausflug  ....aber sei es ihm gegönnt, er hat ja sonst nicht viel zu lachen, waren schwer erziehbare Jugendliche und Dorsche waren an dem Tag auch fast keine an Bord.


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Ich hatte auf dem Kutter mal einen richtig dicken Seehasen. Das knuffige Kerlchen sah irgendwie so niedlich aus, da habe ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen. die sollen sowieso nicht so lecker sein. Der Sohn eines Freundes von mir hatte mal einen Steinbutt von absolut einschüchternden Ausmaßen am Haken und ihn an der Oberfläche verloren, weil so ein Dussel wie wild mit dem Gaff rumgefuchtelt hat. Und dann hatte ich mal einen Salmoniden (Lachs/Mefo?) von geschätzten 20pfd am Pilker. der Fisch kam wie eine Rakete aus dem Wasser geschossen, wobei seine Wege und die des Pilkers sich leider trennten...


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf dem Kutter mal einen richtig dicken Seehasen. Das knuffige Kerlchen sah irgendwie so niedlich aus, da habe ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen. die sollen sowieso nicht so lecker sein. Der Sohn eines Freundes von mir hatte mal einen Steinbutt von absolut einschüchternden Ausmaßen am Haken und ihn an der Oberfläche verloren, weil so ein Dussel wie wild mit dem Gaff rumgefuchtelt hat. Und dann hatte ich mal einen Salmoniden (Lachs/Mefo?) von geschätzten 20pfd am Pilker. der Fisch kam wie eine Rakete aus dem Wasser geschossen, wobei seine Wege und die des Pilkers sich leider trennten...



Puh.


Ganz schön viel Pech gehabt.
Vielleicht hat er sich nur abgeschüttelt um mit 35 pfund zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Ein Maifisch letztes Jahr beim Makrelenangeln in der Nordsee. Sonst nie was außergewöhnliches.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Ein Maifisch letztes Jahr beim Makrelenangeln in der Nordsee. Sonst nie was außergewöhnliches.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Hi du.

Wie groß war der denn?

Stöckermakrelen sind bestimmt auch dabei oder?


----------



## Lengangler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hatte im Kleinen Belt mal nen Steinbutt auf 80gr Pilker, nicht gerissen. Der war allerdings zu klein und durfte weiterschwimmen.


----------



## Ines (29. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Ich hatte bisher: 
Grundeln, Seeskorpion, Lippfisch und Petermännchen (vor Samsö), Knurrhahn, Riesensteinbutt (leider nicht an Bord gekriegt).
Ist schon eine tolle Bandbreite an Fischen, die neben Dorsch und Butt noch so am Ostseegrund herumschwimmt. Das macht das Angeln viel aufregender.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## carphunterNRW (29. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hatte beim Makrelenangeln in der Nordsee einen Knurrhahn.

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

moin,

"normale" Beifänge hatte ich auch shcon, also Hering, Wittling, Horni.

Ein Typ neben mir hat mal  nen richtig dicken Steinbutt, den er aber beim Gaffen verloren hat


----------



## angelschnur (29. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hallo,
als ich das erste mal in Norwegen war hatte ich ne Schöne Langleine die vom Fischer rund 300m quer übern Fjord gespannt 
war Gedrillt!! Hatte mich schon gefreut wie ein schneekönig. Das erste mal in Norge und schon nen Helli am Band:q :q :q !
Habe die Langleine+kelinen Dorsch dann schonnend zurückgesetzt. Die Orangen Bojen die ich aus der Ferne gesehen hatte,hatten also doch eine bedeutung!!!:q 

Gruss

 Angelschnur


----------



## carphunterNRW (29. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema (Süßwasser) aber ich hatte beim Gufi-Fischen im Fluss mal nen höllischen Biss und der Fisch nahm Schnur ohne Ende. Dachte es wäre der Hecht meiner Träume. Aber leider war es dann "nur" ne Brasse von 65 cm, die den Haken voll im Rücken hatte#cDer Drill hat ungelogen bestimmt 15 Minuten gedauert. Man hab ich mich geärgert!! War nicht der "Beifang" den ich erhofft hatte

Nen 65er Hecht gabs als Trost aber noch kurze Zeit später.


----------



## andre23 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

....die üblichen beifänge hatte ich auch schon....aber der lustigste beifang hatte mein freund in norwegen...zwar keine langleine wie "angelschnur"....dafür ein altes fischernetz, voll mit krabben....der drill dauerte sagenhafte 2 stunden aus 180m tiefe...und wir haben unser leben noch nicht so gelacht, da unser freund felsenfest von einen heilbutt von 100kg überzeugt war...selbst nach einer stunde und ständiger, gleichmäßiger "flucht" nach unten....ende vom lied blaue flecken am unterleib "kampfgurt"...und im achselbereich, durch ständiges rute aus dem kampfgurt nehmen....und natürlich totale erschöpfung....

....die krabben waren allerdings nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...zu lange im netz und vom fleisch total erkümmert....schade nach dem zeitaufwand...

mvh andré


----------



## Leif (30. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Astrein

Holst du dir danach erst mal nen krankenschein.
Fragen sie dich alle, wo hast du dir das zugezogen.
beim angeln.
mann muss der Fisch groß gewesen sein, dauerte es lange?
zwei Stunden.
war aber ein netz.....saugeil.


----------



## Micky (30. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Außer zahlreichen MUPFELN, Seesternen und einem 100 Gr. Eisele Pilker vom Nachbarkutter ( |rolleyes #h |supergri  - was wirft der auch so weit in meine Schnur) hab ich bisher nix außergewöhnliches hochgeholt.


----------



## worker_one (30. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Ich hab vor 2 Jahren mal vor Langeland ne feinste Platte auf 13!!! (in Worten: DREIZEHN) cm langen schwarz-roten Turbotail am 50gr.-Kopf gefangen.:vik:
Aber nix gehakt, die hat voll gebissen.|uhoh:


----------



## seaman (30. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Moin,moin
Ich hatte mal einmal in Langeland-Belt eine nagelneue Pilkerrute mit Rolle als Beifang. Das war auch ein anstrengender Drill bis ich die Oben hatte
Gruss Seaman


----------



## chris13 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Nen 33cm langen Barsch vor fehmarn!Sonst Hering,MeFo,Witti und Platte!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (30. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hallöle,
hatte an Beifängen auch schon so einiges. Hornhecht, Wittling, Hering, Tobse, eine Platte echt gebissen, diverse Seesterne, 5Kg Stein mit 1,5 m Krautfahne, was für ein Drill und ich hab mich so gequält, war in der Abdrift. Einen wunderbaren 75 gr. Pilker (den fische ich sogar), der hat hat natürlich auch regulär gebissen . Außerdem war ich dabei wie ein mords Teller von Steinbutt neben mir an Bord kam, war allerdings gehakt. Aber das beste war ein Herr mittleren Alters, der neben mir im BUg stand, ausholte und einen wunderbaren Wurf mit dem Wind hinlegte. Kleiner Schönheitsfehler war nur, dass er auch die Rute losgelassen hat. Ihr könnt
euch vorstellen was da los war|supergri |bla: , der Typ konnte einem echt leid tun. Zwei Minuten später hörte ich es auf der Seite "Biss" und die Rute eines "Plumpsanglers an der Reling bog sich verdächtig zum Wasser, na und was kommt hoch---natürlich die verlorene Rute. Wir sind leicht schräg genau darübergedriftet. Da gab es aber einige Runden an Bord und die Geschichte erzählen sich noch heute viele, die damals dabei waren.


----------



## Makreli (30. März 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Ich hatte nur einmal einen beifang einen 35cm Wittling aber sonst nichts


----------



## akira (1. April 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Als kleiner Stöpsel war ich mit meinem Vater und meiner Schwester in Dänemark und die ganze woche über lief überhaupt nichts.. Meine Schwester und ich also ein Heringsvorfach genommen und an der Kaimauer Wittlinge gestippt. Außer diversen verrosteten Stahlgittern kam noch der einzige Butt der Woche an meiner Angel an Land, der sogar ganz ordentlich war. Gebissen hatte er auf eine kleine Krabbenimitation. Den Haken habe ich heute noch als Glücksbringer dabei


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hallo,

einen Wolfsbarsch hatte noch keiner versehentlich vom Boot, oder?


----------



## Lengangler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Das erste mal in Norwegen: Ich hatte meine mit Fischfetzen garnierte Rute auf dem Steg abgelegt, hatte es dabei auf Hornhecht abgesehen, die schwammen da nämlich rum.
Beim Abendessen schaute ich aus dem Fenster(keine 5m vom Wasser entfernt) und glaubte meinen Augen nicht zu trauen! Die Rute flog förmlich quer über den Steg!! Ich, nix wie raus..und.....angeschlagen! Nur leider ging die Schnur steil nach oben. Eine Möwe hatte sich den Fetzen der in knapp einem halben Meter Wassertiefe rumdümpeltre geschnappt und wollte damit auf und davon. Habe sie dann "vom Himmel gedrillt"...vordichtig den Haken gelöst und "released". Wat ne Aufregung!!


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Das mit ner Möve is meinem Dad mal am NOK passiert!


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hallo,

das mit den möwen passiert komischerweise total oft.


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Eigentlich gehts hier ja um das "Meeresangeln". Hier kann ich "leider" noch keine "Beifänge" vermitteln. Allerdings hatte ich mal in einem See, unweit von Goldberg (M-V) auf Heringspaternoster, die für Barsche gedacht waren, an der obersten Fliege einen Zander von knapp über 10 Pfund. Man habe ich da Augen gemacht! :k  #h


----------



## Chips (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Letzten Sommer auf der Ostsee/Hohwacht hatte ich beim ablassen (60g Pilker mit Heringspaternoster) einen Biss, im Mittelwasser lief die Schnur etwas Unrund von der Rolle, was mich sehr verwundern tat|kopfkrat und es hat etwas gedauert bis ich reagierte, die Schnur stoppte und sich ein komisches gezuppel an der Rute ergab. 
Als ich alles hochgeburbelt hatte, sah ich die Bescherung :q:q:q,
6 kleine Makrelen-5 am Paternoster und die 6-te am Pilker,
das Heringvorfach war von ca. 1.20m länge auf handliche 15cm zusammengknäuelt ,samt Pilker.

Sonst hatte ich in der Zeit auch oftmals ganz kleine Stöcker/Bastardmakrelen 5-10cm am Heringspaternoster.#d

Chips#h


----------



## pelagus (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Wir hatten letztes Jahr beim Dorsche angeln in flacheren Wasser einen heftigen Biß und einen tollen Tanz mit einem Fisch , den wir uns nicht erklären konnten.
Nach längeren Drill kam doch tatsächlich eine ordentliche Meerforelle an die Wasseroberfläche.
Vor lauter Staunen und schlechter Drillarbeit hat sich die Gute aber wieder vom Acker gemacht, schaaade!
So ein Glück hat man ja nicht oft.
pelagus


----------



## Acipenser (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

- ich: letztes Jahr auf dem gelen Riff eine 49er Scholle auf 500g Pilker, sauber im Maul gehakt
- ich: vor einigen Jahren kapitale Möve vor Westkapelle (NL) - hat mich fast meine Brandungsrute gekostet
- mein Bruder: noch viel mehr Jahre her, Seeschwalbe am Saltstraumen
-wieder mein Bruder etwa um 1975 rum alten Kartoffelsack in der Ostsee von Heiligenhafen oder Laboe aus, sauber ausgedrillt, als er an die Oberfläche kam die Rufe: ein Rochen boah - der hat aber auch gut geflattert
- wieder mein Bruder etwa um 1980 vor Seelands Odde Kattegat ein Unterwasserkabel von nicht wenigen cm Durchmesser - leider doch kein Thun
- so um 1972 irgendwer: im Januar bei heftigen Minusgraden (-15°C) vom Kutter von Heiligenhafen oder Laboe aus eine richtig feiste Makrele
- hoffentlich nächste Woche: Seteufel auf dem gelben Riff


----------



## eiswerner (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Mein Kumpel hat einen schon von uns Filetierten 90 cm Dorsch gefangen den wir morgens im Fjord entsorgt hatten.#d


----------



## Dorschsearcher (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hallo boardies,

die Beifänge im Lille Belt/GL Aalbo:

2001: 1 Pilkrute
2002: 1 Pilkrute mit Rolle und Schnur sowie ein Tau mit Anker dran.
2003: Eine alte Plastiktüte, welche sich im boot zum kapitalen Plattfisch veränderte.
Alles vor Fäno Kalv an der Kante zur Fahrrinne.

Grüße

Dorschsearcher


----------



## Kübel (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Hallo Leuts,

Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee. So gegen 9.00 Uhr pilker verloren.:c
Und jetzt der Hammer.
Letzte Drift so gegen 14.30 Uhr mein eigenen Pilker mit Beifänger
wieder an Bord geholt. :vik:
Alles brüllte.


----------



## makrelefan (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Du solltest Lotto spielen, wer so`n Schwein hat, sollte das nutzen.#6


----------



## Hamwe (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*

Letzte Woche auf der Bärbel 2 im Langelandbelt ein Horni. Habe auch schon gesehen wie einer nen Köhler vor Fehmarn am pilker hatte. Der ging ganz gut ab. Gruß Hamwe


----------



## Dummfisch (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Beifang vom Boot*



seaman schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Ich hatte mal einmal in Langeland-Belt eine nagelneue Pilkerrute mit Rolle als Beifang. Das war auch ein anstrengender Drill bis ich die Oben hatte
> Gruss Seaman



Hallo,
nur der Interesse wegen, nicht um Ansprüche anzumelden: War es zufällig eine Shakespeare Fantasy Boat (schwarz gelb) mit einer Penn 112 LH? So etwas habe ich vor ca. 10-12 Jahren mal über ziemlich Wellengang über Bord gehen lassen müssen. Würde mich freuen, wenn die jemand rausgefisch hätte.

Ein Freund von mir hat einmal nach langem Drill mit feinem Gerät eine (vorher als Meter-Dorsch angekündigte) riesige Feuerqualle hochgepumpt. Davon erhählen wir noch heute. Eine mit Sand gefüllte Damenstrumpfhose sowie eine alte Langleine haben wir auch schon gehakt. 
Echte Beifänge auf Pilker: Hering, Wittlinge, ein schöner Köhler, Seeskorpione (im langelandbelt eher selten)

Gruß 
Dummfisch


----------

